# My first domain?



## mrfree (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello wise members of the FreeBSD forums. I come asking for advice on a domain name provider i.e godaddy, domain.com, namecheap, etc... What would be the cheapest or even the best choice. Any and all advice will be appreciated. Thanks

also sorry if I should have put this in general section I apologize. I see now that this section is server applications.)


----------



## mrfree (Sep 20, 2012)

Also should I install Apache through ports or packages?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> Also should I install Apache through ports or packages?



Doesn't matter unless you want different options than the default.


----------



## throAU (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of packages - you know that if the package has a problem that it should be affecting other people.  If other people don't have the problem, it's your hardware


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2012)

For the domain registrar question: many people switched away from GoDaddy recently due to their support of SOPA.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 21, 2012)

And he's an elephant killer. 

GoDaddy always feels like buying from a used car dealer. I use namecheap but I hate that name, too.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2012)

pairnic.com has been fine for me.  They are not cheap, but they are good and use FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 21, 2012)

Your choice of registrars also depends on the top-level domain you want to register.  I would love to use pairnic.com, but unfortunately they don't offer .ca domains.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 21, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> And he's an elephant killer.



Oh man, I thought that was an expression I hadn't heard before.  He literally is an elephant killer.


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have used these guys for 10 plus years, no problems
http://www.enomcentral.com


----------



## roddierod (Sep 21, 2012)

If you are not hosting a huge commercial site, you can try pairnic's hobbiest hosting, pairlite, a little bit cheaper and still uses FreeBSD. I been using them for 3 years or so now.


----------



## mrfree (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok I have installed apache22 through the ports, I got my domain name from namecheap ($20.14 for two years) Http://www.OrphanSec.net/ Now this morning when I tryed to load my page I got a server timed out message. I can localhost to my webpage but cant url search for it. Could anyone help me with this?


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 21, 2012)

DNS propagation can take time.  I see an "under construction" page and dig() tells me there is an A record pointing to 173.69.190.236.  Is that the IP of your server?


----------



## mrfree (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah sorry I should have updated the thread. The problem was that Verizon changed my ip address over the night, so I had to go back to namecheap and change the host record to point to my server. I tryed to set up a dynamic dns through my server but they just kept sending me to dyndns and other hosting sites. Is there a trick around this. I googled and a guy said Verizon would change his ip every hour, it got so bad.

Thanks everyone for the help, much appreciated


----------



## shitson (Sep 22, 2012)

I moved away from GoDaddy too many little things that bugged me about them. Namecheap is pretty good, no real problems with them so far. (They are only my Registrar)


----------



## jomo (Sep 24, 2012)

If you're from EU, give a look to joker.com. Maybe not the cheapest one, but works ok.


----------

